# Problème de connexion



## Jlienfne (20 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
J’étais sur iPhone 5C, me voila sur iPhone 8. Je n’ai plus du tout accès au 5C, car il est tout simplement cassé (problème de batterie). Bref
J’essaie de récupérer mes photos (par iCloud), mais je n’ai plus les réponses aux questions de sécurité.
Ceci dit, je ne peut donc pas accéder au code de verification envoyé sur un iPod 4 que je ne possède plus. 
Comment puis-je faire ?

merci


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2019)

Jlienfne a dit:


> J’essaie de récupérer mes photos (par iCloud), mais je n’ai plus les réponses aux questions de sécurité.
> Ceci dit, je ne peut donc pas accéder au code de verification envoyé sur un iPod 4 que je ne possède plus.
> Comment puis-je faire ?


Pas d'autres choix que de téléphoner à Apple en mentionnant ton problème. Par défaut, ton interlocuteur devrait te poser des questions pour que tu prouves ton identité, te poser quelques questions relatives à ton compte et si tout est correct, il devrait te venir en aide pour rétablir la situation.


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

Peut-on modifier les questions en préventif? Parce que moi je ne m’en souviens plus lol


----------

